# CJ's 2014 prep journal



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

It's been a little while since I've posted here ! I do take a peek every now and again but I'm largely out of touch with how many of you are getting on.

So following on from me my first venture on stage in 2012 , I've decided to jump on stage again this year and am 3 weeks into prep.

Aim is either UKBFF birmingham or leeds and ill be hitting the inter U90's, prep will be with @Pscarb again.

I'll post up my current diet in a bit but for now here are a couple of sh1tty pics to show you roughly where I was 3 weeks ago. I'm now sitting at 101kg

Any questions, fire away


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Cv is every morning fasted and ranges from 45 min brisk walk, 30 min tempo training (similar to hitt) and 25 min sprints


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok diet

50g Pro from Whey Protein, 30g Mixed nuts or seeds (walnuts/peanuts/pecan/macadamia)

2-3 hours later

200g Chicken or Turkey, 30g cashew nuts, 8 asparagus

2-3 hours later

75g Oats, 40g Pr from whey shake, 20g Almond Butter

2-3 hours later

175g Lean meat, 3 whole free range eggs

The meals below in between the Xs can be cut and pasted in between meals later in the day if you have to train at a different time. Keep all meals in the Xs together.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

15 min before training 10g Glutamine/Creatine

Weight train

60g carbs (vitargo type product) 1 scoop Isolate, 10g BCAA's in about 2 litres of workout water finish by the end of the workout

Straight after workout - plus 5g leucine, 10g Glutamine, 10g BCAA

Post workout

200g lean steak, 350g baked spud or 100g basmati rice XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

1 hour later

200g Chicken or Turkey, 300g sweet spud, broccoli

2 hours later

4 whole eggs, 4 egg whites

Before bed 10g glutamine

Non training

before cardio - strong coffee/5g coconut oil (no milk, sweetener)

Meal 1:

50g from Whey shake, 75g Oats

Meal 2:

200g Chicken breast, 250g sweet spud or 60g of basmati rice

Meal 3: 200g Chicken breast 250g sweet spud or 60g of basmati rice

Meal 4: 50g Pr from whey, 40g nuts (Macadamia, walnuts, almonds)

Meal 5:150g chicken breast, 3 whole egg, 10g coconut oil, spinach leaves, cucumber, and sliced peppers. or 50g whey, 50g almond butter

Meal 6:

4 whole free range eggs (m), 2 whites, 100g venison


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet looks good and very easy to follow as still pretty high in carbs/cals. Looking forward to the updated mate!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

IN !

Keep us up to date you slack ****  really will be good to see how you look compared to last outing. Good size now and quads look massive. Whether it's Leeds or Birmingham I hope you smash it mate.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers Will...likewise buddy

Supra, yeah loads of food. Non training days are a **** though. I'm a carb lover and the last carb meal is at 12


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice one CJ!

Good luck. I'll be following


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RXQueenie said:



> Nice one CJ!
> 
> Good luck. I'll be following


Ahh fanks my dear


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking huge mate

awesome legs

in for the ride


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Rick89 said:


> looking huge mate
> 
> awesome legs
> 
> in for the ride


Cheers rick..I'll make sure ill update often


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice to see you on here Craig!!

IN!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Northern Lass said:


> Nice to see you on here Craig!!
> 
> IN!!


Hello u


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In, you doing the same show so as PHMG?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Galaxy said:


> In, you doing the same show so as PHMG?


I am buddy.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

IN!!

Hope you're well @CJ, not seen you around for ages!!

Legs are huge!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks sharpy. ..how's tricks with you bud ?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! And welcome back. :beer:

Hope you're well and settling into prep Ok.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Keeks said:


> In! And welcome back. :beer:
> 
> Hope you're well and settling into prep Ok.


Aha nob end. ...how are you


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

CJ said:


> Aha nob end. ...how are you


And to think I made an effort not to call you fatty! :laugh:

I'm good thanks, plugging away but good.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Keeks said:


> And to think I made an effort not to call you fatty! :laugh:
> 
> I'm good thanks, plugging away but good.


I like you being mean lol that said, I'm hoping not to be a fatty soon enough

Plugging is good


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

CJ said:


> I like you being mean lol that said, I'm hoping not to be a fatty soon enough
> 
> Plugging is good


Yep, you've had enough time being a fatty :tongue: so time to really smash this prep, then you'll just be a nobber.

Looking good anyway and legs look huge, good work!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Keeks said:


> Yep, you've had enough time being a fatty :tongue: so time to really smash this prep, then you'll just be a nobber.
> 
> Looking good anyway and legs look huge, good work!


Cheers ears x


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in

Have you been blast and cruising since your last show?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

MRENIGMA said:


> I'm in
> 
> Have you been blast and cruising since your last show?


No mate. I've done 3 cycles and had plenty of time off


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good mate!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you Mark

Tempo cv done this morning

5 min warm up 30 sec 80% following by 90 sec moderate on x trainer

5 min cool down to finish.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

CJ said:


> No mate. I've done 3 cycles and had plenty of time off


FairPlay, that's even more impressive, legs and back are huge


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

MRENIGMA said:


> FairPlay, that's even more impressive, legs and back are huge


Oh that's just between last show and this...I'm 3 weeks into my 4 the cycle since leeds

I've probaby done around 8 cycles in the 4 1/2 years I've been training mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IN...............you fat midget slut


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

CJ said:


> Oh that's just between last show and this...I'm 3 weeks into my 4 the cycle since leeds
> 
> I've probaby done around 8 cycles in the 4 1/2 years I've been training mate


Wow, I thought most on here that compete blast and cruise, good to see someone that competes that doesn't blast and cruise, and is still a big guy, suppose it takes a little longer, but you can still get there.

So do you go from being off for say 12weeks, then diet straight into cycle 12-16weeks out from show date?

Or do you bulk for 10-12 weeks then into precontest 10-12 week cycle?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

CJ said:


> Thanks sharpy. ..how's tricks with you bud ?


Going really well mate!

Just finished cutting and starting to gain again. Working with Will and he's got me in the best shape I've ever been in tbh.

Working hard on bringing up legs and hoping to compete sometime next year, maybe.......

Here's 7wks progress pics from when I started with Will. Would say look in my journal but you'll have to trawl through loads of sh1t lol.



Be interesting to see what weight you'll come in ripped this time, looking forward to it! Good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Sharpy76 said:


> Going really well mate!
> 
> Just finished cutting and starting to gain again. Working with Will and he's got me in the best shape I've ever been in tbh.
> 
> ...


Looking excellent big lad...how about those pins, coming on ?

I reckon 85kg with nailed condition, who's knows though bud


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

MRENIGMA said:


> Wow, I thought most on here that compete blast and cruise, good to see someone that competes that doesn't blast and cruise, and is still a big guy, suppose it takes a little longer, but you can still get there.
> 
> So do you go from being off for say 12weeks, then diet straight into cycle 12-16weeks out from show date?
> 
> Or do you bulk for 10-12 weeks then into precontest 10-12 week cycle?


generally speaking ill cycle for 12-16 weeks and come off for 10-12 weeks. I was ill in November so came off til Feb and tbh it was at a stage where I really wanted to be pushing hard before prep started...sh1t happens tbough


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

CJ said:


> It's been a little while since I've posted here ! I do take a peek every now and again but I'm largely out of touch with how many of you are getting on.
> 
> So following on from me my first venture on stage in 2012 , I've decided to jump on stage again this year and am 3 weeks into prep.
> 
> ...


I'm not one to follow journals as BB doesn't interest me but looked in here to see where you're at, it's astounding the progress you've made over the years that i've seen you on here.

Looking huge mate.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you Smith. I hope things are good with you


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Gruelling leg session  i bloody hate training them ffs

Std ham curls. 3 or 4 warm up sets. 2 working sets 8 reps 3 sec negs

Squats. 3 sec negs or there abouts !! I like to hit a groove on my heavy sets and that's about a 2 second negative.

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

Working sets of 220 kg x 6 and then 220 kg x 5

100kg x 20 3 second negs

Muscle rounds on SLDL'S

Reverse V squats 2 working sets of 400kg x 10 and then 460kg x 8

Ran out of time then but it was enough ! my sore bloody ass and legs *sobs

Need a bum massage


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In for this mate! Always a good read


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

CJ said:


> Looking excellent big lad...how about those pins, coming on ?
> 
> I reckon 85kg with nailed condition, who's knows though bud


Thanks mate. They've improved a lot since Wills taken the reins so I've got high hopes for them lol.

What weight did you come in last comp mate? I remember waist was tiny as fvck!

Looks like you've had a successful off season though. Some decent size tbf, legs look great, I'm jealous


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you row row

Sharpy my waist was 27'' on stage mate. I was 83kg on the hard 

I'll see if I can find i few of last year's pics


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Due to do sprints this morning but there is no way in God's green earth I can do them after legs last night...my lower back hams and groin are all mega tight.

So I'm going to go stretch out and do my 45 mins brisk walk and do my sprints tomorrow


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

****s going so well right now. Every session seems to be an improvement on the last.

Hungers ok, little pangs here and there but it's mainly boredom on the days I'm. Not training !

Chest and bis today

Flat chest press muscle rounds. 4 plates a side. 6 sets of 4 with 10 second rest in between

Incline Dbell press with 3 second negs. 62kgs x 7, 50kg x 10 and then 30kg x 18

Pec deck. 30 reps 30 rest 15 reps 30 sec rest 15 reps 30 sec and then a final 15...weight is held on the stretch position for every 30 sec rest. ..its bloody murder 

Single arm Dbell curls with 25 kgs. 3 sec negs x 8 and then 8 again. 12.5kgs x 20

Muscle rounds on 90lb ez bar

Bath time after I've eaten this


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Crazy size on you! I'm in! All the best for the prep, you're in good hands with Paul I feel.

Question, what are muscle rounds?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

billly9 said:


> Crazy size on you! I'm in! All the best for the prep, you're in good hands with Paul I feel.
> 
> Question, what are muscle rounds?


Cheers Billy

muscle rounds can be applied to most exercises.

so take a weight you could normally get 12 reps out and do 6 sets of 4 reps with 10 second rest in between sets. It gets very hard around set 4 especially when you use it on things like arm curls where you hold the weight for the 10 second rest


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

So take partial deadlines as an example. I set the bar around 2 inch below knee. I'd usually get 12-15 reps on 220kg but on muscle founds I'm ready to sh1t my spine out at set 4 lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Afternoon all

Sorry for the lack of updates but I'm crap and running these journals.

Everything is going well and I've just been swapped onto a carb cycling diet (1 high day 2 low days)

Cals are now kicking around 2350 on both high and low days

Couple of pics of condition.

Top picture was taken the evenjng before the below pic (so shows how sensitive I am to carbs, cloud over very quickly). The below pic is flattering, there is still plenty to come off but things are going really well


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good session tonight

Felt fine considering the lack of carbs.

Incline chest press

40 kg x 12

80 kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

100kg x 13

Incline Dbells (heaviest they had but I performed very very slow reps)

44 kg x 10

44kg x 10

30kg x 15

Pec Dec for 3 x 15

Muscle rounds on 20kg a side ez bar curls

4 sets of hammer curls with 25g Dbells

30 mins tempo training to finish off

Home now for 200gms of spuds whoop whoop, im sporting a semi


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just coming to the end of my 2nd low day of carb cycling...firat time I've felt like im on a diet 

Just had a really good leg session and completed my 2nd cv session of the day

All good in the hood


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Shoulders and tris yesterday, was high carb day so even braved a tight vest !!!

I won't bore you with the numbers but it was a good session and I'm really happy with how things are going.

Slight tweak on my right quad so I've just backed out of cv and will rest it tonight, will probably just do a slow walk on the treadmill tomorrow and leave quads out of my second leg workout of the week. I'm booked in to physio on Monday so if it's no better i will get her to have look at it....nothing really to worry about though.

Had some ego boosting comments on how much my shape has changed in the last 4 weeks, I'm better at looking at myself objectively now but it's still good to know that I'm not deluded !

In other news, I've had another 2 hrs on my tattoo today.

****ty pic but chest part is nearly finsihed


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

You seem to drop fat very quickly sure it as only a couple of weeks ago you started! Either that or I have no concept of time!

Making good progress either way buddy


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

RowRow said:


> You seem to drop fat very quickly sure it as only a couple of weeks ago you started! Either that or I have no concept of time!
> 
> Making good progress either way buddy


Thanks buddy..4 weeks ago now.

I am certainly dropping it fatter than last prep! But then they do say that we once it comes off, it comes off faster the next time


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

CJ said:


> Thanks buddy..4 weeks ago now.
> 
> I am certainly dropping it fatter than last prep! But then they do say that we once it comes off, it comes off faster the next time


Thinks it going to come off me like treacle then haha! Never done a proper cut before with a goal and end date so will be very interesting to see what I look like in the end


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Decent drop again this week, Just over 2 kg! I'm now sitting at around 96kg

Ive found my old posing pants lol theyre a little clip but now that my waist is coming right in, I can at least wear them

So flat after low carb days but here is a relaxed front shot of how I look. And below that is a big of where I was around 7 weeks ago I think.

I was very happy with how I looked on my last high carb day, full and still leanish. ...love this carb cycling


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

looking sharp my man!! :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

CJ said:


> Decent drop again this week, Just over 2 kg! I'm now sitting at around 96kg
> 
> Ive found my old posing pants lol theyre a little clip but now that my waist is coming right in, I can at least wear them
> 
> ...


In regaurds to your carb cycling are you still predominately focusing your carbs around your workout and pro/fat the rest of the day?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

big silver back said:


> looking sharp my man!! 1:


Cheers buddy.

Seen some awesome recent shots of you !!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

bail said:


> In regaurds to your carb cycling are you still predominately focusing your carbs around your workout and pro/fat the rest of the day?


Ypu got it buddy. Carbs are mainly in and around workouts


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

wtf you've dropped like 20lbs fat in a month  mind is blown


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Growing Lad said:


> wtf you've dropped like 20lbs fat in a month  mind is blown


No mate, I don't think that's physically possible. Loads would have been water.

That said I have dropped a load


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Carb day went well yesterday, enjoyed it more than having a treat meal.

Added in 200g above what I'd usually have on high carb, so 450g in total. Uses oats, 1 banana spuds and homemade chips to get carbs in and I was surprised how my body dealt with it....none of the uncomfortable bloating associated with a skip refeed.

Just had a brilliant leg session, only time I felt quad was when I tried going heavy on squats! So ended up backing off and going for drop sets from 3 plates a side down

Then drove over to the fleet club and did my cv on the x trainer !!! Ended up having a convo with two women and one decided to flop one of her norks out to show me some enhancement pad she had in her bra !!!! one of the most bizarre conversations I have ever had


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

First real hard day today, bizarre that it's fallen on my hard carb day.

Legs are like jelly and im just fvcked !! Maybe the aftermath of having 2 big drops in the last 2 weeks. Also had some sports therapy work on my legs today, which was emotional !!! Booked in every week now for th next 10 weeks

Thank christ it's a non training day ! Just done cv and I've got 3 nice carb meals now

Keep on truckin' mofos


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

CJ said:


> First real hard day today, bizarre that it's fallen on my hard carb day.
> 
> Legs are like jelly and im just fvcked !! Maybe the aftermath of having 2 big drops in the last 2 weeks. Also had some sports therapy work on my legs today, which was emotional !!! Booked in every week now for th next 10 weeks
> 
> ...


Are you using a foam roller as well buddy?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I own one but don't mate, I know that I should be !


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey @CJ are you spending all of your time over at tmuscle again?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

musclemate said:


> Hey @CJ are you spending all of your time over at tmuscle again?


I am buddy...This place is too fast place gor me

Baled on prep...too much on, but I'm. Keeping in decent condition


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

CJ said:


> I am buddy...This place is too fast place gor me
> 
> Baled on prep...too much on, but I'm. Keeping in decent condition


Great bathroom shot bud... I don't think you need such a big cover-up though. :lol:

Yeah, your condition is still fine. Great quad sweep, tight mid section, Adonis belt showing, wide upper back... Cool.

When are you planning to start prepping again?

I'll have to make a visit over there and finally post something. But I'm a lazy git.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck pal in good shape


----------

